# Wrangler set up



## capital turf (Nov 25, 2007)

i have a 94 YJ and am curious what it would cost to have it set up? i see some are running Sno-ways and there is a dealer with in distance. i would want to go with the smallest plow. thanks


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

capital turf;443875 said:


> i have a 94 YJ and am curious what it would cost to have it set up? i see some are running Sno-ways and there is a dealer with in distance. i would want to go with the smallest plow. thanks


Pricing is best obtained at the dealer level. We have several in MO and a distributor based in KC. All can be found using the dealer locator on our website. Thank you for you interest.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

The 22 series is great on that truck!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## real snowman (Dec 5, 2007)

I run a snow way st on my jeep. PICS TO COME. I would recommend the plow but I would not recommend the wireless remote at this point. Having alot of problems with mine. Will let you know what snow way has to say about this. But the plow itself works great. And believe me..........................we get alot of snow.


----------



## EWD (Nov 26, 2007)

*94 yj*

i have a 94 yj it works great. I tryed to get a snow-way but the dont make the mount and the dealer could not find it at all they stopped production because it is to old. I got a blizzard 720lt and it is a good match but i had to travel to erie pa. to get the mount for that.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

real snowman;446053 said:


> but I would not recommend the wireless remote at this point. Having alot of problems with mine. w.


What kind of problems?


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i had a 6.5 its was ok the 7.0 is better


----------

